# Perch, & internal parasites



## Doboy

OK,,,,, we're still slapping the snot out of the spawning perch & white perch.
This time we found globs of these very small red tape worm thingies in the guts, & single 'worms' that were all curled up in the MEAT! :<(
Just about ALL of the perch had those 'normal' black dot cysts in the skin,,,,, are these worms one of the same?
or something different/ new? New to me.
Friend Joe said that he has seen these worms in his Erie perch fillets
Thanks


----------



## Bowtech17

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/archive...parasites in Lake Erie yellow perch catch.pdf

Here’s a good article about them


----------



## ruffhunter

Thanks I was curious too. But will not eat them if i find them.


----------



## matticito

those red worms are in the guts of lots of fish erie or not. Fish on ice asap is best as article states.


----------



## Shad Rap

Protein


----------



## Perchmaster

I have noticed these also,but never encountered them at pymy


----------

